#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Uitbranden nul

## s142918

Hallo techneuten. Strikt theoretisch gezien zou er, vanwege de faseverschillen, in een krachtstroom installatie nooit meer stroom over de nuldraad kunnen lopen dan over een willekeurige fasedraad. Vandaar ook dat de nulpen dezelfde afmeting heeft en alleen de aardepen dikker moet zijn. Toch is het vaak een nuldraad die besluit ermee op te houden "in case of troubles". Omdat dat theoretisch gezien niet klopt vraag ik me af of daar een verklaring voor te vinden is, of dat het gewoon "toeval" kan zijn. Zou het te maken kunnen hebben met de manier waarop dimmers de fasen aansnijden bijvoorbeeld? Wie heeft hier meer informatie over? 

PS: navraag bij verschillende collega's doet inderdaad vermoeden dat het probleem regelmatig bij de nuldraad/pen ligt.

----------


## Gast1401081

TL-balken , : rare cos Phi, + bovenharmonischen : de nul krijgt dan 1,73 x de Inom te zin. En gaat er vaak aan.

----------


## sjoerd

dat zal toch ook voor andere inductieve lasten gelden? dus movingheads, versterkers e.d.   Daarom beter een veiligheidsmarge aanhouden voor de aansluitwaarden van een C.E. connector.  heb van een collega bedrijf ook wel eens gehoord dat er een nul uitgebrand was van een 125A C.E...

----------


## kokkie

Het is zoals Mac zegt. De cos phi en de hogere harmonischen gooien vaak aardig roet in het eten. Ergste voorbeeld wat ik ken is de Mac2000 (0,6) dat is echt een goorlap op het net  :EEK!: 
Verder is het ook niet helemaal waar wat jij stelt over de nulleider. In onze kabels is hij altijd even dik, maar in vaste elektrische installaties is het heel normaal om de nul te verjongen, omdat draaistroom in principe bedoeld is voor motoren en er dus geen nulstroom loopt. En dan komen wij met onze mooie 3 stappen chase, fase 1, fase 2, fase 3! oftewel, de nul evenveel belast als de fases. Niet gek dat, dat dan fout gaat. Zelfs de Heineken Music Hall is opgeleverd met een verjongde nul en een beveiliging dat bij een nulstroom van 200A (voeding van 3x400A) de kast werd uitgeschakeld. Dat heeft nog weleens de nodige problemen gegeven, maar gelukkig is dat tegenwoordig opgelost.

----------


## s142918

Dus eigenlijk is het redelijk verklaarbaar en dus ook niet zo raar. Waarom zou er dan geen rekening mee gehouden worden, zodat de nulpen bijvoorbeeld dezelfde diameter als de aardepen krijgt? Dan zit je gewoon safe en kun je evt. problemen gewoon voorkomen. Beetje raar dat een bekend probleem geen oplossing heeft, of zie ik dan iets over 't hoofd.

----------


## laserguy

Als je op een 3-fasennet goed verdeeld allemaal (vb 2 MAC2000 per fase) toestellen hangt die een slechte cosinus phi hebben dan is er nog steeds niets aan de hand want alle "foute hoeken" zijn dan ook netjes 120 graden verschoven zoals de spanning.

----------


## kokkie

> Als je op een 3-fasennet goed verdeeld allemaal (vb 2 MAC2000 per fase) toestellen hangt die een slechte cosinus phi hebben dan is er nog steeds niets aan de hand want alle "foute hoeken" zijn dan ook netjes 120 graden verschoven zoals de spanning.



Maar aangezien HighEnd, Varilite en ClayPacky de cos phi netjes tussen de 0,95 en 1 hebben liggen en Martin voor de Mac2000 0,6 heeft (en voor de Mac500/600 0,78, maar die hebben we gelukkig niet meer) kan je aardig de mist ingaan. Je hebt helemaal gelijk als je zegt over de fasen verdelen, maar er zijn absoluut weinig mensen die daarbij rekening houden met de cos phi. En als jij 3 verschillende 1200Watt HMI armaturen moet ophangen en je prikt die keurig ieder op een fase, dan ben je goed bezig en zijn er maar weinig mensen die er verder nog bij nadenken, want geef toe, in deze business zijn er sowieso maar weinig mensen die echt over stroom nadenken. 





> Dus eigenlijk is het redelijk verklaarbaar en dus ook niet zo raar. Waarom zou er dan geen rekening mee gehouden worden, zodat de nulpen bijvoorbeeld dezelfde diameter als de aardepen krijgt? Dan zit je gewoon safe en kun je evt. problemen gewoon voorkomen. Beetje raar dat een bekend probleem geen oplossing heeft, of zie ik dan iets over 't hoofd.



Ik neem aan dat je met Nulpen eigenlijk Nulleider bedoeld of zit je al in het transformatorhuis? Maar goed, wat je over het hoofd ziet is geld. Koper is duur en een installateur wil wat verdienen en aangezien normaal gesproken die nul toch niets doet kunnen we hem net zo goed dunner maken (of zoals vroeger helemaal weglaten), wat volgens de NEN1010 ook gewoon mag. De manier zoals wij het 3-fasen net gebruiken is de uitzondering en niet de regel.

----------


## moderator

kwoot van Kokkie



> ...in deze business zijn er sowieso maar weinig mensen die echt over stroom nadenken...



In deze branche gaat het ook vooral om spanning :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Als je op een 3-fasennet goed verdeeld allemaal (vb 2 MAC2000 per fase) toestellen hangt die een slechte cosinus phi hebben dan is er nog steeds niets aan de hand want alle "foute hoeken" zijn dan ook netjes 120 graden verschoven zoals de spanning.



heelaas, de bovenharmonischen gooien echt roet in het eten, pak maar een amperetang bij een TL-lichtsttraat, met frequentieteller, en je ziet m ergens bij 200Hz erg raar doen.

----------


## laserguy

Dan nog geldt het dat bij een gelijke verdeling alle "fouten" op de fasen, net als de fasen, ook netjes 120 graden zijn verschoven zodat de stromen elkaar in evenwicht houden en de nul niet extra belast wordt.

----------


## kokkie

> Dan nog geldt het dat bij een gelijke verdeling alle "fouten" op de fasen, net als de fasen, ook netjes 120 graden zijn verschoven zodat de stromen elkaar in evenwicht houden en de nul niet extra belast wordt.



Dat bedoel ik nou met dat er in deze business maar weinig mensen echt over stroom nadenken.
Je hebt idd gelijk dat deze fouten ook 120 graden t.o.v. elkaar zijn verschoven, maar bij de 3e harmonische (150Hz) zijn alle toppen, dalen en nuldoorgangen gelijk, dus deze stromen tellen bij elkaar op en gaan door de nul. Is dus absoluut een probleem.

----------


## laserguy

Neen, deze worden netjes uitgemiddeld net als de rest. Het is een beetje zoals een gebalanceerde kabel waar de signalen 180 graden zijn gedraaid t.o.v. van elkaar. Maakt ook niet uit welke frequentie er "stoort" doordat ze 180 graden t.o.v. elkaar zijn gedraaid doven ze netjes uit als je ze samentelt.


Zie dus die mooie bruine "nullijn" (en ja er zit wat rimpel op omdat mijn afrondingen 2.094 en 4.189 (resp. de waarde in radialen van 120 en 240 graden) niet echt nauwkeurig zijn berekend).

----------


## Gast1401081

ZAl best zo zijn maar er zit mer rotzooi op, en mn leraar had het erover dat in een exact symmetrisch belaste tl-straat de rotziio op de nul wordtl 3 keer Inom was. De week erop brandde een hal af , wegens... te dunne nul in de licht-schakelunit. Ben ik dus nooit meer vergeten, de overstroomveiligheden waren niet aangesproken, maar de hal stond mooi in de hens.

----------


## kokkie

Sorry laserguy, maar dat plaatje van jou begrijp ik niet. 

Op mijn plaatje (toevallig ook van TL's, speciaal voor Mac) zie je L1, L2 en L3 120 graden verschoven met een wisselspanning van 50Hz en daarbij een 3e harmonische van 150Hz. Je kunt duidelijk zien dat deze 3e harmonischen gelijk lopen en dus ook bij elkaar optellen en daarom ook door de nul stromen.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Begin er steeds minder van te snappen. Bij een perfecte symmetrische belasting en een TN-S netwerk ( wat overigens bijna in heel Nederland zit) zal de stroom door de nul ook bijna 0 zijn.

Theoretisch, bij perfecte belasting, zou je hem los kunnen halen en creeert het sterpunt dus zijn eigen 0, die dan als "zwevend" beschouwt mag worden. Volgens de boekjes van Knol en van Pelt en de dictaten van Koppe was dit vroeger ook al zo ( zal dus nu ook nog wel kloppen ), er was ook nog iemand die ooit iets heeft gezet over Itoe=Iaf.

Goed,dit was het perfecte gedeelte en de wereld is nu eenmaal niet perfect en worden we geconfronteerd met vectoriele verschuivingen en "scheve belastingen" ( harmonische en (sub)transiente verschijnselen zullen we het helemaal maar niet over hebben) . Je zult echter zien als de spoeltjes en condensatoren erop gaat zetten ( L en C) veranderen de vectoren inderdaad, maar niet zoveel dat de nul "dikker zou moeten zijn".Als je kijkt naar landelijke distributie netten, dan mag zelfs nul van de voedende kabel de helft van de doorsnede van de fases ( L1,L2,en L3) zijn. Waar zou dit nou voor wezen? NIET omdat de nul dan zwaarder belast wordt !!!

Il1 accent, Il2 accent en Il3 accent (dit zijn dus de vectoren van de lijnstromen )zullen een stroom tot stand brengen die altijd kleiner is dan de lijnstroom in "normale" netwerken. Er zijn nu eenmaal regels voor welke, minimale, cos phi nog wordt geaccepteerd.

----------


## sjoerd

als je spreekt over landelijke netwerken heb je altijd een gemiddelde. ofwel, de belastingen over de fasen zal ongeveer gelijk zijn toch? Dit hoeft niet zo te zijn in een enkele 3fasen aansluiting. Bij een normale scheve belasting zal dit nog geen problemen opleveren door het fase verschil van 120gr tussen de fasen. Wel bij belastingen met een kleine cos phi. Voor zover ik weet (ben ook weer veel vergeten van mn MTS tijd...) kan dat toch wel zorgen voor een grote stroom door de nul. Je geeft zelf al aan dat in een ideale situatie de nul ontkoppelt kan worden. maar in andere gevallen gaat dat mis, en betekend dus dat er wel degelijk stroom door de nul loopt?

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Jazeker zal door de nul een stroom gaan, zeker bij ongelijk verdeelde belastingen. 

Mijn betoog was om aan te tonen dat in drie-fase netwerken de nulstroom (gemiddeld) kleiner is dan de fasestroom en niet groter zoals in een van de vorige posts werd gezegd. Voor incidentele of specifieke verbruikers kan dit natuurlijk anders liggen. De praktijk heeft nu eenmaal vele verschijningsvormen.

Het is soms net als wiskundige vormen, de extremen kunnen ver uit elkaar liggen, het gemiddelde kan dan toch nog gelijk zijn.

----------


## jeroenw

hoi

ik denk dat de energiemaatschappij niet zo blij is met een mac als die een cos phi heeft van 0.6, ik meen zelfs dat alle apparaten die aangesloten worden een cos phi van minmaal 0.8 moeten hebben, dit om het net schoon te houden en naar ik meen om te zorgen dat je voor je stroom betaald. 

ik weet niet meer zo 1,2,3 hoe het zal maar (iig vroeger) betaalde je met een cos phi van 0.6 dus maar voor 60% van je daarwerkelijk verbruikte vermogen...
slimme manier om kosten te besparen op een show dus  :Smile:  

groeten
jeroen

----------


## Funmaker

hoi,
ik begrijp het meeste wel maar kan iemand ff uitleggen wat die cosphi doet? en welk effect dit heeft op de stroom enzo...
merci...

en ik heb al eens wat zekeringen opgeblazen omdat ergens de nul en L1 omgedraait waren met als gevolg dat ik op 2 fase teveel volt had ^^

----------


## Gast1401081

> ..... In het ideale geval is de verschuiving 90 graden, juist als de spanning maximaal is, gaat de stroom door het nulpunt. ....




moet zijn, in het meest onideale geval...


normaal komen spanning en stroom tegelijk op gang, dit noemen we ohms. Bij een stiekem inwendige spoel ( en welk apparaat heeft dat niet) komt de spanning eraan, maar de stroom moet eerst nog die inductiviteit verwerken, en komt dus iets later. De mate waarin dit gebeurt noemen we cos phi, en die is 1 bij 0graden verschuiving. hoe meer verschuiving, hie kleinder die cos pji wordt. En door de wiskunden is het verbruikte vermogen tov het geleverde vermogen goed te bepalen. 

Verder : de zoekmachine s gebruiken... dit verhaal heb ik al tig keer getypt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Jazeker zal door de nul een stroom gaan, zeker bij ongelijk verdeelde belastingen. 
> 
> Mijn betoog was om aan te tonen dat in drie-fase netwerken de nulstroom (gemiddeld) kleiner is dan de fasestroom en niet groter zoals in een van de vorige posts werd gezegd. Voor incidentele of specifieke verbruikers kan dit natuurlijk anders liggen. De praktijk heeft nu eenmaal vele verschijningsvormen.
> 
> .



klopt helemaal , bij een systeem zonder gasontlading / Tl enzo. Daar gaan de bovenharmonischen erg raar doen, en een nulstroom van 1,7 x Inom veroorzaken,,,was mijn verhaal.

dat de energiemaatschappijen daar geen last van hebben is omdat de som der delen en de wet van de grote getallen gelden. Hoe meer huishoudens, hoe meer ohms en schoon de last voor t net wordt, en hoe symetrischer een net zich zal gedragen. En dus hoe minder nul-stroom

----------


## dokter dB

> Het is de kunst om de theorie als uitgangspunt te nemen. Als je de practijk als uitgangspunt neemt, kun je met de discussie alle kanten op en steeds om de kern van de zaak heen draaien. Dat wilde ik eigenlijk voorkomen.
> 
> John Smits



Van mij mag dit bovenaan het forum komen te staan!!  :Big Grin:

----------

